# Might be looking for a revolver



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

First time shooting a revolver at the range yesterday. Decided to rent something different and found a Taurus .38 snub. A lot of fun shooting, but my accuracy just wasn't there as I was shooting with my XD9. Could this be the two-inch barrel coming into play at 5-7 yards or should I chalk it up to newbie experience. Either way, it was a joy and I'm now thinking GP 100.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The size of the GP100 Should improve your accuracy due to the longer sight radius and adjustable rear sight. The rear-groove/front-sight alignment of many small j-frame revolvers like the Taurus you mention can be very "off" in the way of accuracy. The GP is a pleasure to shoot and has made a decent law enforcement weapon through the years. It doesn't have the capacity of a semi-auto but it's got power and dependability on its side.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Ruger GP100 is a very nice accurate handgun. It is also one of the few DA revolvers that I find pleasant to shoot magnums out of. I think that you will really like it.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

It's a funny and humbling thing to shoot subcompacts/snubnoses; they really do a great job of amplifying any flinching or grip issues you might otherwise not notice on larger handguns. This is completely normal.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

check out some of the larger revolvers (not necessarily larger calibers).

Or even better, if they had a single action revolver try one of those.

Revolver shooting is a blast. 

You'll find that you spend more time at the range, and less money.

Instead of blowing through a box of ammo in seconds, the fact that you have to reload after 6 rounds, not only slows down the money being sent down range, it also allows you time to appreciate the art of shooting.

Enjoy!

WM


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Agent Falco said:


> First time shooting a revolver at the range yesterday.
> Could this be the two-inch barrel coming into play at 5-7 yards [NO]
> 
> or should I chalk it up to newbie experience.[YES]


99% of guns are more accurate than the shooter can hold.

Keep practicing with that snubby. Then, once you pick up a handgun with target sights etc you'll be amazed at the sight picture diff and the easier shooting of same etc.

Getting good with a groove-sighted snubby will up your experience level and make other handguns seem easy to shoot in comparison.

It's also very challenging and like you said: FUN!


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks gents, lot of good feed back. Great point in the fun and art department as you don't find yourself rattling off 17 rounds attempting to slay some paper dragon. There is a definite humbling in shooting something new, especially the snub. Something to be said about about actually taking the time to enjoy each shot, which your almost forced to do with any new gun, but even more so when you've got just five or six rounds. I need a GP 100 lol.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

You cant miss w a gp 100 lol


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I prefer pre-lock S&W revolvers but I would be proud to own a GP100.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

With practice a good snubbie should be fine at 5-7 yrds. That is the accepted distance for SD scenarios so you should be proficient at that range with familiarity and practice. The GP or even the SP models would be a great choice. A 6" GP100 is a want here. Fine 'em and handle the different lengths to see which feels/balances best for YOU.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gp100 3"*

...wonder which one he bought? I traded for a GP 100 3" stainless a coupla months ago and I shoot better with it than any revolver in 20 years...it was made for me...recently traded off a Smith M65 3" and nowhere near as easy to shoot...this thing shoots like a Speed-Six!!!


----------

